# Poll: 20g or 33g Tank for shrimpies



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

So I've got a 33g and a 20g which I'm JUST about to set up for shrimp. I also have a 110g tall that I'm about to set up as well both will be planted. The 110g tall will guaranteed have clown loaches in them.

So the poll is should I do a 33g or 20g for my shrimp.

20g 
Pros: 
-- Its small enough I could add a few other fish that could cohabit with the shrimp (or just do a strictly shrimp tank).
-- I have a stand that could possibly hold another tank of different size but not bigger then a 20g so I could do a tank with another shrimp species, or some sort of fish etc...
-- Its cozy nice and cute
Cons:
-- Smaller is worse?
-- I could have a better aqua-scape with a bigger tank well at least atheistically speaking

33g
Pros: 
-- Bigger is better
-- Easier to keep water parameters in check with a bigger tank
-- more shrimp MORE SHRIMP MORE SHRIMP
-- Ability to put a few more fish then the 20g as I could have a bigger bioload

Cons:
-- Less ability to have something diverse (1 tank compared to 2)
-- Have to have MORE of everything to ensure that the tank is well stocked and you can see anything
-- More soil, more work (short term)


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

They are both ok for shrimps the question is what do you want, it's obvious that a larger tank can hold more shrimps... I wanted 500 CRS to live happily in a tank so I started a 30g breeder.

If I had to choose it would be the 33g and unless your planning on root plants you don't need alot of substrate. If you have java fern on wood or other plants like fissidon or mini pellia those can all sit on wood above substrate. If that was the case then a small bag could be spread thinly for an entire 33g.

As I said it depends on what you want. I like root plants so my substrate is 1-2 inches, others in know use 3 inch minimum!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id go with the 22g super long from charles


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I understand that both tanks will work for shrimp I'm wondering which one OVERALL is going to be better.

I might go with the 33g.

I purchased some Miracle Gro Organic Garden Soil (asked some substrate questions on "plantedtank.net" and everyone seemed to think that soil was fine as it has no added fertilizer to it.)

I've also read this "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium A Practical Manual and Scientific Treatise for the Home Aquarist, Second Edition - Diana Walstad" and says that regular potting soil is fine to use as a substrate. -- (which I have a pdf of if someone is interested on a side note)

So that would be my base with play sand as a cap to keep it down.

Going to do this -- What should I add to my sand to make it richer?

I also have Schultz Aquatic Soil (don't know if I'm going to use it or return it back)

The tank will be planted with (for a 33g) approximately 1-2wpg, with a dosing of dry ferts, metricide and zero CO2. I don't know what kind of plants I will do, but low to medium light plants, some will be rooted.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I enjoy the fact that there are two votes for "Shrimp they better be coming with some sauce" lol thanks guys


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I would go 33 long if you could.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Is my aquaclear 110 going to be too much "flow" for the 33g and the shrimp....?

I do have 2 aquaclear 150s (I think) they are old aquaclear that are called "aquaclear jrs" or an "aquatech 20-40" (old one I have from walmart)....

Someone mentioned doing something with a pop bottle to make the water flow not so much "straight down"... Any pictures?

Or should I use the above?

And I have decided on the 33g as a matter of fact 

Pictures will be posted in the tank journal section


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

as I stated before I have a AC300 running on a 10g, its simple all you do is used a 2l pop bottle.

cut a piece of the pop bottle rounded side the same width of the ac300, you want to make sure that the piece you cut be about 4inches long and whatever the width is (reffering to the side of the pop bottle) then basically silicone it to the under side of the filter outtake. This will deflect the returning water up instead of down with the curve from the pop bottle.

So you can have the filtration without the strong flow, I always see my shrimps sitting on the siliconed pop piece eating the algae!


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> as I stated before I have a AC300 running on a 10g, its simple all you do is used a 2l pop bottle.
> 
> cut a piece of the pop bottle rounded side the same width of the ac300, you want to make sure that the piece you cut be about 4inches long and whatever the width is (referring to the side of the pop bottle) then basically silicone it to the under side of the filter outtake. This will deflect the returning water up instead of down with the curve from the pop bottle.
> 
> So you can have the filtration without the strong flow, I always see my shrimps sitting on the silicone pop piece eating the algae!


Yes tang daddy you mentioned that I just wasn't envisioning it that way but it makes sense. I think I have a 2L bottle around and I know I definitely have some silicone ... Just added pictures to the tank journal... I have put all the substrate in (might add some more Schultz Aquatic Soil and mix it in more with the sand)... and tomorrow its water day  and then plants .... Pretty excited 

Might stop by MyKiss and get a few of those lill containers of plants


----------

